# have / have got



## MrPotato

Sabeis cual es la difecencia entre decir "to have" y "to have got"??
Gracias de antemano


----------



## se16teddy

'To have got' is informal; 'to have' can be used formally or informally. 

I think you are asking a very wide question, but here is a start. 

The present perfect tense (e.g. I have got) is used to express the present resonance of a past event.  In all the examples I can think of at the moment, 'to have got' + noun can always be replaced by 'to have' with little or no change in meaning.  E.g. 'I have got a dog' is the same as 'I have a dog'.  In all the examples I can think of a the moment, 'to have got' + adjective can always be replaced by 'to be', but the meaning shifts a little from emphasising the earlier change to the present state; e.g. 'I have got fat' implies that one was thin before but 'I am fat' does not.


----------



## G Sanchez

Parecida a la contribucion de "have got fat" de Teddy, en eeuu decimos "I have got" como una forma corta de "I have gotten," aunque suena _horrible_. 

He recibido trece dolares por nada mas que pararme en esta esquina.
*I have got* thirteen dollars just by standing on this corner.
I have gotten (have received) 13 dollars just by, etc....

Recomiendo que no use eso....


----------



## se16teddy

G Sanchez said:
			
		

> Parecida a la contribucion de "have got fat" de Teddy, en eeuu decimos "I have got" como una forma corta de "I have gotten," aunque suena _horrible_.
> Recomiendo que no use eso....


 
The word 'gotten' is absent from British English.  In Europe the past participle is always 'got' and never 'gotten'.


----------



## jdenson

se16teddy said:
			
		

> The word 'gotten' is absent from British English.  In Europe the past participle is always 'got' and never 'gotten'.


 Ask someone from Britain about "gotten" and you're likely to be told that it's slang or that it's an Americanism or that it doesn't exist, but 'twas not always so. 
"You told not how Henry the Sixth hath lost all that which Henry Fifth had gotten."
--Shakespeare, _Henry the Sixth, Part Three _(Act II, Scene III)
It's interesting that the same person who says that gotten is not a word doesn't hesitate to say forgotten, begotten, misbegotten, and ill-gotten.
JD


----------



## matthews028

"I've got two houses" = "I have two houses" = "Tengo dos casas"

But "He recibido dos casas" = "I've gotten two houses", pero no "I've got two houses".

Y nunca, nunca, nunca (en eeuu) "He's got many fevers before." Escribirlo me hace enfermo.  Di "He's gotten many fevers before".

"He's got many ..." = "Tiene muchas fiebres antes." (cual claramente no significa nada)

"He's gotten many" = "Ha recibido/tenido muchas fiebres antes."

Te ayuda?


----------



## Rocks

G Sanchez said:
			
		

> He recibido trece dolares _por nada mas que_ pararme en esta esquina.
> *I have got* thirteen dollars just by standing on this corner.



Sólo decir que en español esa construcción suena un poco a traducción literal (aunque se entiende), es más correcto decir:

_He recibido trece dólares *simplemente por* pararme en esta esquina_.


----------



## MrPotato

Ok. muchas gracias a todos


----------



## G Sanchez

Rocks said:
			
		

> Sólo decir que en español esa construcción suena un poco a traducción literal (aunque se entiende), es más correcto decir:
> 
> _He recibido trece dólares *simplemente por* pararme en esta esquina_.


 
Gracias, Rocks


----------



## juan123456789098765432123

Tengo una laguna sobre el porque de la expresion,

".....I haven`t got......"

Se le traduce como "yo no tengo", pero no se porque se usa asi, y no,
".....I don't have....." y aunque me suena mal ".....I don't got...."

Y si fuese " yo no he tenido..." seria " I haven't gotten..."

Estoy acostumbrado a usarlo pero me ha entrado la curiosidad...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ivillalobos

Hola, Espero ayudarte ,to have got se usa principalmente en Inglès Britànico  y el to have got in Britrain es 100 % verbo auxiliar  pero en traduccion no existe diferencia con to have  in USA ,que usa como auxiliar  do .does...
ex   GB                                  USA
 I`ve got a car                   I have a car
Have you got a car?            Do you have a car?
I haven`t got a car             I don`t have a car

Pero cuidado cuando estamos usando to have  + cualquier otro verbo que no sea got se trata de un Presente perfecto


----------



## Chalon

Hola. Yo también tenía esas dudas. Un amigo me dijo que daba lo mismo si yo decia "I have a dog" o "I have got a dog", no sé si realmente da lo mismo. Sobre el decir I don't have en vez de I haven't, mi amigo me dijo que eso me lo tenía que aprender, que no hay una norma que rija eso. Por ej, decir: I can't play. Si yo digo I don't can play estaría malo. Espero que alguien corrobore


----------



## natasha2000

Chalon said:
			
		

> Hola. Yo también tenía esas dudas. Un amigo me dijo que daba lo mismo si yo decia "I have a dog" o "I have got a dog", no sé si realmente da lo mismo. Sobre el decir I don't have en vez de I haven't, mi amigo me dijo que eso me lo tenía que aprender, que no hay una norma que rija eso. Por ej, decir: I can't play. Si yo digo I don't can play estaría malo. Espero que alguien corrobore


 
no puedes decir I don't can play porque CAN es un modal y todos los modales hacen las frases interrogativas y negativas como el verbo to be, con intercambio de sitio del verbo y sujeto, y no con el verbo auxiliar _to do_.

I am - Am I?
We can - Can we?
They must - must they?
etc...

En cuanto a *have got*, como ya ha explicado Villalobos, es un present perfect pero se usa con el significado de presente. Singifica lo mismo que to have, TENER y lo puedes usar si quieres, y si no, no pasa nada. No hay reglas de uso alguno para aprenderlas, o sea, no sé a que se refería tu amigo cuando te dijo que eso te lo tenías que aprender....

Espero que te ayude.
Saludos,
N.


----------



## mhp

I’m not sure I understand the question, but from the title: The verb “to get” has two possible past participles in AmE, “got” and “gotten” (got=gotten)


----------



## Tape2Tape

En canciones y tal he oído decir "*don't got*"  . Sé que las letras de las canciones a veces se pasan con lo del _poetic licence_ pero temo mucho que este aberración del idioma es _correcto_ en el inglés américano.

Alguien me podría decir que solo es un abuso "artistico" del idioma como "(_I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_" o "_When You Wasn't Famous_" o si de verdad es "correcto" segun Merriam-Webster y secuaces..


----------



## mhp

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> En canciones y tal he oído decir "*don't got*"  . Sé que las letras de las canciones a veces se pasan con lo del _poetic licence_ pero temo mucho que este aberración del idioma es _correcto_ en el inglés américano.



 The word “got” has two meanings. From my Oxford dictionary:

  got / gA:t / 
  1          past & past p of get
  2          (criticized usage) present of have


----------



## natasha2000

mhp said:
			
		

> The word “got” has two meanings. From my Oxford dictionary:
> 
> got / gA:t /
> 1 past & past p of get
> 2 (criticized usage) present of have


 
I dare to say that Nº 2 reffers to *have got* and not only to *got*.

Usually, the HAVE part is hardly pronounced, so it looks like it doesn't exist, but it does.
I've got a .....

This is what online Oxford says: click

And this is what Marriam Webster says: 
*got*
past and past participle of  GET

And that's all.


----------



## mhp

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> I dare to say that Nº 2 reffers to *have got* and not only to *got*.
> 
> Usually, the HAVE part is hardly pronounced, so it looks like it doesn't exist, but it does.
> I've got a .....
> 
> This is what online Oxford says: click
> 
> And this is what Marriam Webster says:
> *got*
> past and past participle of  GET
> 
> And that's all.


I did not make up the entry from my Oxford dictionary. 

I can't talk for the BrE usage, but the definition number 2 is an accurate representation of the usage in AmE and perhaps of the modern BrE, since my Oxford clearly differentiates between the American and British usage. Whether it refers to "have got" or not is up for debate, but your theory that the "have" part is hardly pronounced is not true; it is not uttered in any form. Please note that this is at best a "criticized usage". In AmE it is often considered unacceptable in a polite conversation and almost never in writing. But in colloquial conversation, it is acceptable without sounding "uneducated". Now I gotta go


----------



## natasha2000

mhp said:
			
		

> I did not make up the entry from my Oxford dictionary.
> 
> I can't talk for the BrE usage, but the definition number 2 is an accurate representation of the usage in AmE and perhaps of the modern BrE, since my Oxford clearly differentiates between the American and British usage. Whether it refers to "have got" or not, is up for debate, but your theory that the "have" part is hardly pronounced is not true; it is not uttered in any form. Please note that this is at best a "criticized usage". In AmE it is *often considered unacceptable in a polite conversation and almost never in writing. *But in *colloquial conversation*, it is acceptable without sounding "uneducated". Now I gotta go


 

I have never told you invented the entry... And I do not contradict you.

What I said is what I've read in this forum, written by other US English speakers. Apart of what you say about the use of GOT in AE (I marked it in bold letters), some of your countrymen also say that usually HAVE is not pronounced because of lazyness... 

The thing is that for someone who learns English and does not understand completely the HAVE/(HAVE) GOT thing, it is of outmost importance to emphasize that although GOT is widely used in speech, it is not correct use, just as _She don't_ is used, but is not gramatically correct.

Anyway, this subject was analyzed many times before, and if you use serch engine of the forum, you will find many more interesting opinions.


----------



## alejandro1987

se16teddy said:


> 'To have got' is informal; 'to have' can be used formally or informally.
> 
> I think you are asking a very wide question, but here is a start.
> 
> The present perfect tense (e.g. I have got) is used to express the present resonance of a past event.  In all the examples I can think of at the moment, 'to have got' + noun can always be replaced by 'to have' with little or no change in meaning.  E.g. 'I have got a dog' is the same as 'I have a dog'.  In all the examples I can think of a the moment, 'to have got' + adjective can always be replaced by 'to be', but the meaning shifts a little from emphasising the earlier change to the present state; e.g. 'I have got fat' implies that one was thin before but 'I am fat' does not.


Have got es informal?


----------



## Amapolas

alejandro1987 said:


> Have got es informal?


No te preocupes, son dos formas diferentes de decir lo mismo. Pero hay ríos de tinta escritos sobre el tema en todos los foros de inglés y la gente nunca se pone de acuerdo. Leyendo libros te encontrarás con ambos usos en un registro de lengua educado, y tanto formal como informal. 
La impresión que he recogido a lo largo de los años es que a muchos estadounidenses les chirría un poco el "have got" mientras que a los británicos les resulta de lo más normal.


----------



## alejandro1987

Gracias nuevamente vecino


----------



## Forero

Para mí, _having got_ es un poco más enfático que _having_ a solas. Significa _tener_ pero al mismo tiempo _poseer_, _guardar_, _tener consigo_, o _deber_.


----------



## se16teddy

alejandro1987 said:


> Have got es informal?


Yes: I don't think you will find _has got, _meaning _has, _in a learned paper written in a formal, literary style.


----------



## perevictor

En Google Translate:
(a) I have fat. = Tengo grasa.
(b) I've got  fat. =  Tengo grasa.
(c) I have got fat = He engordado.
Si (a) y (b) se usan igual que "I have a car" y "I've got a car", es decir, "tengo un coche", entonces (a) y (b) se deberían ambas traducir como "tengo grasa (corporal)" Existe "to get fat", engordar, por eso pienso que la primera es más correcta que la segunda si lo que quiero decir es que "tengo grasa" como D. Quijote y no para decir "tengo grasa" como Sancho Panza. ¿Qué decís?

Hay 3 personas que quieren trasladarse a algún lugar. Ninguno tiene coche. Usan whatsapp y uno de ellos grita "I've got a car!"
Hay 3 personas que quieren trasladarse a algún lugar. Hablan entre ellos. Uno tiene coche y dice "I have a car" Creo que no diría "I've got a car"


----------



## Bevj

En tu ejemplo, _fat_ es un *adjetivo*, no un sustantivo como _coche_.


----------

